# Bulk Tanker



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,
Has anyone got a link or Pic of the "London Bridge" Bulk Tanker,her sister ship being the "Forth Bridge"
Will be much oblidged for any info on this vessell.
Thanks in advance
Tony
PS Would also like Pic of Sydney Bridge (Tanker) near sister ship to London Bridge and Fourth Bridge.
Thanks again
Joller6


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

This any good mate ?
http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/664/londonsydneybridgepv3.jpg
McG


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,
Thank you so much for the Pics of the 2 Ships,you are a Star!
Much appreciated indeed.
Regards
Joller6


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello again Mc Gurggle,
I thank you for those Pics,but see that they are a bit hazy and am wondering if you may just per chance be able to suply me with the Originals,as it looks like thay have been increased in size taking the good quality out of them.
Would be much oblidged if you can assist.
Regards
joller6


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry mate. They are just thumbnails from another site, They charge a fortune for copies & you still don't have copyright. Here it is http://www.fotoflite.co.uk/component/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,1/page,shop.search/vmcchk,1/
Good luck
McG


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks again for that,i have tried to get that Thumbnail up but keep on getting this message?

This Category is currently empty.??

Do you have to register first??
Thanks 
joller6


----------

